# Noisy 2010 SRAM Force



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

My new toy for 2010 is a Kestrel Evoke SL frameset (brand new, got a great deal on it) and 2010 SRAM Force groupset. I had a set of Neuvation Aero4's and figured they would do great on this build. Total weight is right at 16 lbs completely assembled including pedals, wheels, etc. This thing is really nice - I am very happy with it.

So I have been really enjoying it however, the last couple of rides it has been noisy as hell in the drivetrain area. Since it is a new build, I checked the crank and sure enough it needed some tightening. After adjustments were made, I went on a ride and the damn thing is still noisy as hell. WTF? :mad2: 

Determined to figure this problem out, I start checking everything. Well... Turns out the rear derailleur hanger is held in place by two little screws. They thread into the rear dropout and upon closer inspection they were loose. This was causing the derailleur hanger to move and get things out of alignment. This was easily solved by taking the rear wheel off and tightening the two screws. :thumbsup: 

Went out on a ride yesterday and the thing is
a) smooth as silk
b) extremely quiet
c) I am very happy again

*Lesson learned*: I keep reading about SRAM being noisy but sometimes it might be the 'obvious' that causes it to be noisy. A small adjustment makes all the difference in the world.

I've been doing some research and I plan to get some purple LocTite. Red LocTite and Blue LocTite would be a bad idea, since these two hold up tighter than the hubs of hell. Purple OTOH would work best for small screws like the ones that hold the rear derailleur hanger in place.

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm confident your post will help anyone who reads it. Learning to work on your own bicycle is quite useful and extremely rewarding . . . my two cent's worth, of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Hmm...I was just about to post on how noisy my 2010 Force is...I've been using 9sp DuraAce(53/39 11-23) for the last 8 years and the setup is super quite. Now on my new bike with Force (53/39 11-26), I notice the drive train is noisy in the 22-26 gears when I'm in my 39. I will check my hanger but I'm sure everything is installed correctly. Not sure if it is front derailleur rub or not. 
I also get chain rub in the 39x14 to 11. Is this normal? Is it possible to ride in the 39 and be in the 12 or 13 in the rear? I was able to do this on 9sp.

Thanks


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

If you continue looking around the forum, you will find that many of us use Shimano chains with out SRAM groups. My Scott Addict R4 came with SRAM Rival, which was noisy compared to my wife's Ultegra group. At about 1500 miles, installing a DuraAce chain quieted everything down dramatically and improved shifting to boot. :thumbsup: 

Cross chaining the small front chain ring and the rear outer cog will result in a little noise on my Addict and a lot of noise on my wife's Lemond. The difference seems to be in the chain stay length. At least on our bikes, the chain taps the shifting ramps on the large chain ring without touching the front derailleur cage. My wife's smaller bike has shorter chain stays than my size large Addict so the angle and resulting interference is greater.

Hope this helps . . .


----------

